# ¿Hormiguita?, ¿hormiguita?, ¡¡Sí, Antpax llegó a 3000!!



## Rayines

*Laborioso, bienhumorado, sensato, *no nos cruzamos tanto últimamente, pero siempre se avista tu presencia en el foro.

*¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*
​


----------



## Mei

Wow Antpax! Muchas felicidades, eres un crack, qué King!!! 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Rayines por tus halagos, pero creo que exageras, por lo menos en lo de laborioso, realmente soy la antítesis de lo que debe ser una hormiga . Un abrazote muy fuerte y gracias por darte cuenta.

Moltes gràcies Mei, amiga meva, qué puc dir excepte que ets igual d´exagerada que la Rayines!. Saps que el plaer és meu per poder coincidir amb tú, i té cura que els teus 5.000 estan prop.

Besos y abrazos para las dos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades por tus 3000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

un abrazo

Silvia


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*Felicidades Ant por tus 3000.*​Siempre encantada de leer tus mensajes.
La hormiga más hacendosa del los foros .

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Fernita

*Bueno, ahora sí que me voy a concentrar mucho:*

*Queridoooooooooooooooooooooo Ant:*
*¡¡¡¡¡ MUCHAS FELICITACIONES POR TUS GENIALES APORTES!!!!*

*¡ESTA VEZ, NO ME EQUIVOQUÉ!*

*¡¡¡¡Y MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS!!!!*

*Con todo cariño,*

*Fernita.*

*ps/ voy a intentar pensar en "el hormigo"*​


----------



## frida-nc

*¡Bravo Antpax!

*
El foro no sería lo mismo para mí sin tu colaboración.  Gracias por estar aquí, con tus conocimientos y tu amabilidad.

Abrazos.​


----------



## Paquita

Muchas felicidades, Ant​ Pero ten cuidado en este foro con los que te digan que te quieren 

Besotes.


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Silvia: Muchas Gracias, disfruto mucho siempre que coincidimos, me lo paso genial con tus hilos.

Martine: Gracias a ti por todo y también por el enlace. Lástima que la imagen pese mucho, si no la podría de avatar. Merci Beaucoup. Ahora que empiezo a entrar en el foro de francés, espero que no seas muy dura conmigo y con las faltas que seguro que cometeré.

Fernita: Sabes que puedes equivocarte todas las veces que quieras, viniendo de ti no me importa. Un beso. 

Frida: Otra del club de las exageradas. El placer es mío, siempre se aprende mucho contigo.

Paquita: Mi querida amiga del otro lado de los Pirineos, aunque no coincidimos mucho, yo sí te leo en el foro de francés, espero coincidir más ahora que he vuelto a retomar vuestro idioma y, como le dije a Martine, espero que seais indulgentes.  Gracias por el consejo, tendré cuidado, pero siempre dije que las hormigas éramos beneficiosas para la salud. De todas formas si alguna chica quiere comerme, no sé si podré negarme. 


Abrazos y besos para todas.

Ant.


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Muchas felicidades para Antpax, un forero muy inteligente y cordial.   Aprovecho para agradecerte las incontables veces que has ayudado a esta cubana despistada.  Tus aportes son extraordinarios.*

*¡Que cumplas muchos más!!!*
*Un abrazo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## Antpax

Soledad Medina said:


> *Muchas felicidades para Antpax, un forero muy inteligente y cordial. Aprovecho para agradecerte las incontables veces que has ayudado a esta cubana despistada. Tus aportes son extraordinarios.*
> 
> *¡Que cumplas muchos más!!!*
> *Un abrazo desde Miami*
> *Soledad*


 
Muchas Gracias Sole, sabes que me encanta coincidir contigo y ayudarte en lo que pueda. Lástima que últimamente no coincidamos mucho.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Gévy

Hormiga amiga, Ant, ¡felicidades por esos 3000! 
(Lo siento, tenemos que usar el femenino contigo, no vaya a ser que con el masculino te transformemos de repente en hormigón ).

Por tus ayudas donde mezclas sabiduría y humor, gracias.
Por tu paciencia para con nosotros cuando se las traen nuestras preguntas, gracias.
Por aclararnos las dudas con sencillez y precisión, gracias.
Por los guiños que acompañan tus mensajes y me hacen reír, gracias...

Es un placer enorme para mí leerte. ¿Te he dado las gracias por ser tan estupendo?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Gévy, me han gustado mucho tus palabras, aunque soy yo el que debe daros las gracias a vosotros. 

Supongo que tendré que aceptar el femenino para mantener las concordancias, no sea que venga la RAE y nos arrée.

Gracias por el enlace, la verdad es que tengo más de cigarra que de hormiga, pero bueno.

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Ant, gràcies per despenjar-te pel fòrum de català , perquè acabo de veure que t'estàs fent gran, molt gran!!

* Moltes gràcies* pel teu interès i per l'ajuda que sempre dónes amb encert i bon humor. Realment ets un crack!!  

Un petó a Madrid!


----------



## alacant

Good morning, Antpax,

3,000 posts! Amazing, charming, sensible, humourous, ironic and always a pleasure to read.

Happy to know you, congratulations.

Alacant


----------



## romarsan

Y..... esto es lo malo de llegar tarde ¡que ya te lo han dicho todo!
Es igual, haré como que no he leído los posts anteriores 
Felicidades por los 3000 posts
Por ser inteligente, simpático y acertar siempre
Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## Antpax

Moltes gràcies Betu, sóc jo qui ha de donar les gràcies, saps que sense la teva ajuda no parlaria ni la mitat de català.

Thank you very much alacant, you´re exagerating like the others. If you keep on telling me such thing I will beleive it at the end.

Querida Ro, ojalá acertara siempre, no llego a tu nivel. Siempre me lo paso muy bien siempre que coincidimos. 

Abraçades, hughes y abrazos para todas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Felices 3.000 y los que sigan, Antpax. Un placer cruzarse contigo. 
¡Una abraçada! 
Jordi


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Felices 3.000 y los que sigan, Antpax. Un placer cruzarse contigo.
> ¡Una abraçada!
> Jordi


 
Muchas Gracias, campeón, el placer el mío.

Una abraçada per a tú també.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Tximeleta123

Esta hormiga es...

ATÓMICA!!!

¡Felicidades!

Aunque no "te disfruto" en el foro de español (tal vez cuando me jubile tenga más tiempo ) me gusta leerte en el de francés. Siempre aportas algo interesante. Espero que sigas haciéndolo y no te vayas a contar tu historia a un programa de TV (un poco de paciencia y se ve la historia).

¡Besos fuertes!


----------



## Antpax

Eskerrik Asko, querida Tximeleta, me gustaría poder aportar más en el foro de francés, supongo que poco a poco podré lanzarme más, seguro que nos vemos más a menudo. Gracias otra vez y un muxu para Bizkaia.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabona Ant! Un crac en tots els fronts on apareixes, tres mil gràcies doncs.

Una abraçada, noi.

RIU


----------



## bb008

Antpax, feliz cumple tres mil (se oyen pitos, matracas aplausos y lanzamos papelillos)...


----------



## Eugin

Para uno de mis madrileños predilectos, ¡muchas felicitaciones en este nuevo hito de su historia en WR!!

Por muchos más y espero que podamos coincidir más a menudo para seguirla pasando de 10 entre hilo e hilo!!!!

Un fuerte abrazo,


----------



## Antpax

Riu, moltes gràcies germá, sempre és molt divertit coincidir amb tú, aixì que el plaer és meu.

Mi querida BB muchas gracias, a ver si un día de estos montamos una fiestuqui de verdad.

Eugin, estimada amiga, sabés que vos también sos una de mis amigas favoritas. Es una pena que no coincidamos tanto como querríamos, pero qué le vamos a hacer.

Abrazos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Felicitats, Antpax!


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Felicitats, Antpax!


 
Gràcies Chics. 

Ant


----------



## lamartus

*¿¿¿Anti lleva 3000??? *
Me parece mentira. *¡Muchísimas felicidades!
*Ya sabes que es un placer coincidir contigo aquí y donde haga falta.​¡¡¡Muchos como tú y este mundo sería un lugar increíble para vivir!!!


Tenemos pendientes unas de estas... 
¿Tendremos bastantes?  ​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*QUERIDO AMIGO ANTONIO!!!!

Ya te felicite, pero ni creas que me hiba a perder tu fiesta ( rumba , diriamos por acá) .... 

Es un placer compartir, aprender, charlar, tropezar contigo....

Un abrazo grande desde este lado!!! 


Rosangelus ​*


----------



## Domtom

Moltes felicitats, *Antpax*. Desitjo de tot cor que puguis continuar fent progressos en l'aprenentatge del català i del francès, i d'aprofundir en l'anglès i el castellà. Gràcies per les teves instructives aportacions. I que puguis festejar 3.000 x 3.000 posts més encara!!

Una abraçada,
Lluís


----------



## Antpax

Marta, creo que con esas tendremos suficiente, si las acompañamos con unas cuantas de éstas. Muchas gracias y un besote para las dos.

Rosa, muchas gracias por unirte a la fiesta. A ver si te animas a cruzar el charco y montamos una buena por aquí. Un beso.

Moltes gràcies Domtom, estic segur de que amb la vostra ajuda aprendrè més de la vostre llengua. Una abraçada, amic.

Saludos pa´tos.

Ant


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades!!! Contamos todos con tres mil mensajes más repletos de sapiencia cañí. Saludos desde el foro (y no me refiero a WR)


----------



## Antpax

María Madrid said:


> Muchísimas felicidades!!! Cuentamos todos con tres mil mensajes más repletos de sapiencia cañí. Saludos desde el foro (y no me refiero a WR)


 
Muchas Gracias María, querida vecina y forera (en todos los sentidos).

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## totor

*¡un gran abrazo para la hormiguita forera!​*


----------



## Antpax

totor said:


> *¡un gran abrazo para la hormiguita forera!​*


 

Muchas Gracias amigo Totor.

Un Abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Berenguer

Ant...mi antaño rival "chélico" (antaño, porque ahora ando tan desaparecido que ni yo me encuentro)...*Enhorabuena*, pero de las buenas. Esto habría que celebrarlo cantando algo tal que así, ¿no?

Un saludo enorme.

Beren


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Berenguer. ¿por dónde andas últimamente? Se te echa de menos, me has dejado solo defendiendo el pabellón de los _manguis_. 

Un abrazote, tío.

Ant


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabona, formiga!!*

Encantat de veure't pels fòrums de WR. És un plaer trobar-hi persones com tu, amb inquietuds, ganes d'aprendre i d'ajudar els altres.


----------



## Antpax

Cecilio said:


> *Enhorabona, formiga!!*
> 
> Encantat de veure't pels fòrums de WR. És un plaer trobar-hi persones com tu, amb inquietuds, ganes d'aprendre i d'ajudar els altres.


 
Moltes gràcies bicicleta, pels teves paraules. Sóc jo qui ha de donar les gràcies per la teva ajuda.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## alexacohen

Y yo que me preguntaba qué porras era eso de "hormiguita, hormiguita". 
Felicidades, Ant.

Alexa


----------



## UVA-Q

Muy, pero muuuuuyyyyyy tarde he llegado, pero uffff creo que con CUATRO días de retraso.  Felices 3,0000!!!!!!  que seguro ya estarán por los 3,500 

Sólo me queda congratularme por haberme topado en WR y aprender de foreros como tú.  Muchas Gracias. FELICIDADES!!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

The incredible _Formica Antpaxus_ with his imponderable mental superpowers has made it once more! 

Siempre tienes una buena respuesta para todo, ¡no sé cómo te lo haces! ¿Será esa dieta milagro de hormigas bañadas en chocolate fondant? Jijijiji!

Gràcies pel teu constant ajut, i fins i tot pel teu estil “chulesco” madrileny, intel·ligent, això sí!

Kissies/Besitos/Petonets,

Eva Maria


----------



## Kibramoa

*Ant, siempre tan trabajador. Felicidades por tus primeros 3,000.


*


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Ant!
Siempre es interesante (y educativo) leer tus comentarios, tanto directa como indirectamente me has ayudado un montonal de veces.

Un abrazo,
Beatriz/Tampiqueña


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena compañero!
Me alegro de que contemos contigo en este foro. De verdad.
Un abrazo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*TONIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Que et pensaves que t'havia fet el salt???????????????????? Segur que sí, però ja veus que no: que et sóc ben fidel!  A més, ja fa dies que un moixonet (com anomenen els ocells en el meu racó de món) em va piular que t'havien obert aquest fil: vaig venir-hi immediatament a dir la meva però... què va passar? MALEDIZIONE!!!!!!!!!!!! Vaig tenir problemes amb la pàgina i el missatge que et vaig deixar escrit va desaparèixer! *

*Així, doncs, no siguis massa dur amb mi per aquesta tardança. Com sempre, és un plaer llegir-te, ajudar-te i que ens ajudis: t'ho hem dit reiteradament però ho repeteixo: AQUEST ESPAI NO SERIA EL MATEIX SENSE TU - La formigueta de Carabanchel que sap català!!!!!!!!!!! The one and only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*Un petó fortíssim des de Catalunya fins als madriles!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*TPS*​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias a todos.

Alexa: Me encanta coincidir contigo, siempre lo pasamos bien. Un abrazo.

UVA-Q: Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, como dicen en mi pueblo. Muchas Gracias.

EVA Maria: Moltes Gràcies, saps que disfruto molt amb el teus fils i la teva companya. One estàs darrerament. Et trobem a faltar.

Kibramoa: Muchas gracias, pero trabajador, trabajador, lo justo. Un abrazo para ti también.

Tampiqueña: El placer es mío por poder coincidir con gente como tú. Muchas gracias.

Víctor, campeón, no sé que decir. Muchas gracias, pero yo soy contingente, mientras  que tú eres necesario. Un abrazo.

Moltes Gràcies Tradi, la meva amiga i mestra, sabia que te recordaries de mi. Saps que la mica de català que sé és gràcies a ti (i tot la gent del forum de català). Un petó.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

¡¡¡¡¡NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

No tenías otra semana para cumplir?? otra...la que fuese! precisamente la semana que he estado fuera de Madrid vas y cumples! No sé si enfadarme o qué... bueeeeeno, tendré que felicitarte como te mereces.

Por ser un amigo estupendo, por dejarnos todos esos aportes excelentes, por ser mi profe particular de cheli...y mi profe de cañas (joé qué saque tiene el tío), por hacernos reir con tus sugerencias y esa mente tan...tan... ¡sucia! jaja, por todo eso y sobretodo por ser un tío genial dentro y fuera de los foros te deseo todo lo mejor, de corazón. 

Ehm... yo me apunto a las cañas con Martita, pero entonces no hay suficientes, no?.

Muchas felicidades Anti, gracias por dejarnos disfrutar de ti.

(Uf, qué largo... espero que al menos me hayas perdonado por la tardanza).

Muchos besotes!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Moltes Gràcies Tradi, la meva amiga i mestra, sabia que te recordaries de mi. Saps que la mica de català que sé és gràcies a ti (i tot la gent del forum de català). Un petó.


 
Estimat, jo diria que tens aquest domini del català tan elevat perquè en una altra vida vas ser del Barça. 

He he he he he 

Ostres! O potser vas ser Ramon Llull directament


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Krol, tú sí que sabes como echar piropos . Un besote muy fuerte, me alegra que hayas vuelto, aunque haya sido una semana, te echábamos de menos. Recuerda que tenemos pendientes unas cañicas.

Estimada Tradu, potser que en altra vida vaig ser Ramon Llul o fins i tot Tarradellas, però blaugrana, per Deu.... Altre petó pel Poble Sec.

Un abrazo para las dos.

Ant


----------



## loladamore

*¡Sr. hormiguita!*​ 
Muchas felicidades por tu excelente trabajo en este foro.

3000 saludos. ​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Lola, gracias por el enlace, está muy bien, tenemos sandía para todos. 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------

